
New Evidence for the Necessity of Loneliness - algirau
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160510-loneliness-center-in-the-brain/
======
kstenerud
"The lowest ranked mice, in contrast, didn’t seem to mind being alone. Perhaps
they enjoyed isolation, being free of their harassers."

Or perhaps the loners don't desire to be strongly tied to the group, let alone
dominant leaders of the group.

